# What is the price of Samsung Galaxy II in Dubai ?



## nandhu (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, 
I want to know the price of Samsung Galaxy SII in Dubai. Are electronics goods expensive in Dubai ?


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

Dubizzle.com | Samsung: SAMSUNG GALAXY S2 I9100 NEW WID ARABIC ENABLE


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

about 2000-2200 in shops


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Does anyone know where does samsung galaxy s 2 unlocking??


----------



## Expatpunk (Sep 25, 2011)

2000 in fono opposite jumbo electronics in Moe


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Computer Plaza in Bur Dubai next to Spinneys Ramada. Someone in there will do it for you, for a price. Or try googling it. You can often get the codes for free or for a small price.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

I tried googling it but I dont understand the process lol! I will take it to either of those places recommended and see if they can do it for me  thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I would be the same. You should read my thread on trying to watch TV programs from an external hard drive and you will see I am far from technical. Jo and the guys who replied were really helpful. I am just c*** at this kind of thing.... Good luck at computer plaza.


----------



## cheeeeZe (Nov 15, 2011)

you will found it in souq.dcom about 1900 Dhs

regards
Hamads


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*T word*



nandhu said:


> Hi,
> I want to know the price of Samsung Galaxy SII in Dubai. Are electronics goods expensive in Dubai ?


So, you are expat in the UAE and you are on the interweb and yet you are asking a forum group a question you could answer yourself in 2 seconds by reading the ad flyers in the paper or in 2 milliseconds using your trackpad? (or the browser on your Galaxy S2)

I thought kiwis were lazy...


----------

